# IPad Keyboard Screwing Up...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Has anyone noticed their IPad keyboard screwing up since the last couple updates? Mine consistently capitalizes the entire first word I type and changes is to I seen and keeps changing other words to people's names. It seems to be a lot worse the faster I type. Almost like it can't keep up. It will pause in the middle of a sentence and then type nonsense. This is a 5 year old IPad so maybe it is just getting old.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Not on mine. It's the 5th generation. 5 years old means it probably isn't running iOS 12, is it? They generally get updates for 4 years. I have an iPad from June 2013 and it is slow but still running fine (it's on iOS 10)


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Not on mine. It's the 5th generation. 5 years old means it probably isn't running iOS 12, is it? They generally get updates for 4 years. I have an iPad from June 2013 and it is slow but still running fine (it's on iOS 10)


It shouldn't surprise me that a Penn State device is better than an Iowa device. I just need to accept it.


----------

